

Conduct a short coding interview, remotely - dan_sim
http://i.seemikecode.com/

======
corprew
There are a number of sites that do stuff like this, and I think that the way
in which this one is superior is that the tab key functions in more or less
the expected fashion.

i have both interviewed and given an interview using a different one of these,
and there's nothing more frustrating on either side than listening to someone
swear under their breath at the tab key switching up the dialog boxes and
hitting the space key like it was going out of style.

------
charlesju
This is actually a really good idea! I wonder if there is a more full-fledged
solution where the code can be actually compiled and the output returned from
the web browser. This might be a pretty good startup idea in the making.

~~~
corprew
there was one that did this on HN a couple of weeks ago.

~~~
0xdeadc0de
care to share the link to it ?

------
ashishk
looks cool, though i feel like etherpad (now open sourced) solves this problem

